# new to site



## mr.black1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey wats up I'm new to the site just introducing myself


----------



## brazey (Jul 27, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## sdumper (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi im Scott im new here.

Im 48 and have been lifting on and off since I was 13. I gained weight in recent years and went hard core again roughly 12 months ago.


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 30, 2015)

mr.black1 said:


> Hey wats up I'm new to the site just introducing myself


Welcome!


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 30, 2015)

sdumper said:


> Hi im Scott im new here.
> 
> Im 48 and have been lifting on and off since I was 13. I gained weight in recent years and went hard core again roughly 12 months ago.


You'd have better luck creating your own thread.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Jul 30, 2015)

Welcome to u both!


----------



## mr.black1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Welcome Scott


----------

